# Innocent times...



## Pooley (Apr 3, 2012)

Hello people!

I have been a member now since, hmm... 2005/6 (thanks for keeping my account by the way, a nice surprise) - but I have not returned in many years. How nostalgic it was to look back at my profile after all these years!

I guess what brings me back to these forums is a life-changing event that happened in my life.

2 years ago, at 20, I died from sudden cardiac arrest. I was at a train station and just dropped dead.

Apparently, so I've been told, that only 20% of patients survive if treated with CPR immediately. It took 40 minutes to revive me, at which case only 4% of patients survive.

Because my brain went so long without Oxygen I was placed in a Coma for three days, which only 1% survive without brain damage. But here I am.

This experience has defined everything about me for the last 2 years, and I have never spoken to anyone, including my mother, about how you deal with such an event.

I wanted to join the Air Force, I wanted to become a Police Officer. Oh well.

Anyway, the point is I have returned because I want to learn how I can express my feelings in writing again. Maybe a poem, or a story. I don't know.

But I look forward to reading through the work of people here and hoping I can find some inspiration/training/technique.

Thanks for reading!
Pooley


----------



## Potty (Apr 3, 2012)

Pooley said:


> 2 years ago, at 20, I died from sudden cardiac arrest. I was at a train station and just dropped dead.



[video=youtube;xzYO0joolR0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzYO0joolR0[/video]

"One day I dropped dead, but I got better!"

I only jest! you're a very lucky person! I very much look forward to reading your works as I get the feeling they will be very powerful.

Welcome back to the forums and I wish you the warmest welcome!


----------



## Pooley (Apr 3, 2012)

And alas, none of my work from 2006 has survived. I don't think I even have hardcopy or electronic copy saved anywhere on my end either. Oh well, it was the ramblings of a teenager, nothing important


----------



## Pooley (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome back Potty! I do love a bit of Monty Python. I was told I had the problem in my old writing in that I tried to cram too much emotion into one piece, so I will take that advice and try to pace my work this time.

I haven't written creatively in a few years, I will be a little rusty


----------



## BabaYaga (Apr 3, 2012)

Potty you are incorrigible. We may have to throw you into a lake to see if you are made out of wood ;P

Welcome back, Pooley! Sorry to hear your stuff hasn't lasted... I'm using Google docs now to back my stuff up onto 'the cloud'. I can recommend it... for now.


----------



## Pooley (Apr 3, 2012)

Haha thanks Baba, Potty is fine. One thing that shocks most people is my sense of humour regarding my SCA (sudden cardiac arrest). For me, it seems like someone else. One of the topics I hope to write about.

I can't remember the event, and brain damage or not, I can't remember a full week before it. So to me, it was a "different" person that died that day. There was a Pooley who, for five minutes, felt his heart stop. There was a Pooley, who for 10 minutes before the fact, knew something wasn't right.

Hell, apparently according to the stories of the onlookers at the train station, there was a Pooley who, after dropping the first time - stood back up and answered "I'm fine" - before dropping again for good.

But it wasn't this Pooley. This Pooley existed until 27th September and woke up in Hospital on the 9th of October.

So my only way to deal with that is laugh about it.


----------



## Pooley (Apr 3, 2012)

I do apologise in advance if my perceived light-heartedness or misunderstood as disrespect for SCA and its traumatizing impact on many people causes offence. It's how I deal.


----------



## Nickie (Apr 3, 2012)

Welcome back, Pooley, and good luck with your endeavors.


----------



## candid petunia (Apr 4, 2012)

Welcome back, Pooley.

It is true that from life's deepest sorrows, we grow to be strongest if we allow ourselves to do so. And the most beautiful writing comes from pain. 

Here's hoping you get back to writing really soon. 
And oh, have a cookie, they're fresh. :cookie:


----------



## Pooley (Dec 21, 2018)

Interesting finding this old thread. 6 years later and I've now died 8 more times for a grand total of 9. I wish I could find all my old posts from 2006-2009 as this was before I first 'died' so would be an interesting look into my brain during truly 'innocent times...'


----------



## Guard Dog (Dec 21, 2018)

There's got to be a joke in there somewhere about people just dyin' to get in here, but I can't find it at the moment...

Just too early, I guess.

So I'll just say 'Welcome Back'...

..and caution you to watch out for the guy who's looking for a 'Ghost Writer'. 
( Y'all didn't think I'd go without getting at least one 'dead' joke in there, did ya? :wink: )



G.D.


----------



## Pooley (Dec 21, 2018)

Just when I start posting stories about zombies don't move them from the non-fiction section please


----------



## Guard Dog (Dec 22, 2018)

We'll just put 'em in the 'Dead Letter' section... :devilish:



G.D.


----------



## Gumby (Dec 22, 2018)

Welcome back...in more ways than one, it seems.


----------



## TuesdayEve (Dec 26, 2018)

Dear Pooley,
Your the second person I’ve recently read about who 
experienced a coma....I think that would make for an 
interesting story and help you as well as so many 
others in so many ways. Take your time and reacquaint 
yourself to all the nooks and crannies and...
since you’ve been gone, a new sub forum opened,
Poetry Hill. Don’t know if it’s for you but check it out and
see what you think. Have fun.


----------

